# Appels 4G désactivés. Orange France a désactivé les appels 4G sur votre compte.



## Rovex (5 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour. 

Je possède un iPhone 7 et un forfait Sosh/Orange depuis plusieurs années. 

Ce soir j’ai eu le message suivant : 

Appels 4G désactivés. Orange France a désactivé les appels 4G sur votre compte. 

J’ai essayé de re-activer dans les réglages de l’iPhone mais j’ai le message suivant : 

Appels Wi-Fi. Pour autoriser les appels wifi sur ce compte. Contactez Orange France. 

Est ce que quelqu’un à déjà eu ce problème et peut m’aider ? 

Avec mes remerciements anticipés,

Cordialement.


----------



## Louis-Cwlf (12 Février 2018)

J'ai ce problème et après avoir appeler Orange il m'on dit que c'était pas possible car il y avais l'option multi-sim d'activer mais malheureusement elle est intégrer au forfait et le seul moyen de la supprimer est de rédiger une lettre et l'envoyer a Orange pour dire que tu ne souhaite pas avoir cette option.


----------



## jmaubert (12 Février 2018)

Rovex a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Je possède un iPhone 7 et un forfait Sosh/Orange depuis plusieurs années.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
J'ai eu le même problème il y a une dizaine de jours. J'ai contacté le service technique d'Orange ( Sosh pour moi ) qui a réglé le problème. Cela prend 48h.


----------



## Rovex (12 Février 2018)

Louis-Cwlf a dit:


> J'ai ce problème et après avoir appeler Orange il m'on dit que c'était pas possible car il y avais l'option multi-sim d'activer mais malheureusement elle est intégrer au forfait et le seul moyen de la supprimer est de rédiger une lettre et l'envoyer a Orange pour dire que tu ne souhaite pas avoir cette option.



Bonjour,
Merci pour votre message mais en fait mon problème a été résolu par Orange que j’avais contacté.
J’ai oublié de signaler que l’incident était clos. 
Cordialement


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Novembre 2018)

Je souhaiterais ici attirer l'attention de MacGénération, je suis passé à l'iPhone XS Max et depuis c'est la galère avec Sosh, je suis obligé de passer une heure avec le tchat de Sosh toutes les semaines pour réactiver les appels 4G et le VoWifi qui seront désactivés automatiquement par leur SI pourri la semaine suivante et ainsi de suite, ras le bol.
Leurs forums sont pleins de plaintes, un sujet notamment de 82 pages !

https://communaute.sosh.fr/t5/Ma-li...a-Voix-4G-VoLTE-et-ou-des-Appels/td-p/2189327

Et ici une tentative d'explication de Sosh qui date de plus d'un an et rien n'a bougé depuis :

https://communaute.sosh.fr/t5/Vos-Idées/VoLTE-et-WoWifi-quot-sans-couture-quot/idc-p/2322049#M77055

MacG pourrait peut-être nous aider à les faire bouger et enfin améliorer leur SI en faisant une petite enquête et un article ? Merci !


----------

